# Brute force case modding. hehe



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

hey guys.
i bought a case off ebay with a huge side fan.









i'm going to be living in phoenix soon and think i need more (cheap) cooling

it has a massive side fan, a rear fan (cant remember the size i think it's 120) and a front fan that is covered by the cool power switch. i just ordered a corsair 650 watt power supply which will be more than enough power and i think a fan on top will be a good idea. 

here's the question...

is there a way to add a a fan slot? can i physically take a drill and make one? or since it is a fairly generic and simple case can i find a new top panel? the case is cheap so messing up wouldn't be too horrible.

i need better cooling without spending big bucks... is this a good idea?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yup its perfectly normal  i recommend tracing a CD wherever you are going to cut out, and cut out however much of the CD marking you have drawn you want for airflow. then carfully trace where the fan holes are and drill those out. file everything down and you should be good to go.


----------



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

i think im going to buy a fan first and trace it out. what do you suggest i cut it with?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

a dremel is more common but i think its harder. i use a router/rotozip


----------



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

should i just drill a bunch of holes mimicking most fan slots?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

um that would work but would take a really long time and might block airflow. since it would be an exhaust fan, i would cut out as much as possible because dust wont be a problem. if you want you could add in a fan grill, but thats up to you


----------



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

ok. i just dont have the tools to cut it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

o =/ well that would still work, just would take a while and would probably be restrictive. be sure to use some kind of file to smooth down the edges so that you dont cut yourself or the fan. other then that, i think you will be good to go. think about investing in a dremel of some kind...it becomes VERY handy when modding


----------



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

oh it turns out my dad has a dremel. hopefully i can pull this off without hurting myself too bad.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol you will be fine  here is a video that will help:
YouTube - Dremel Techniques For Case Modding, Part 1, www.mnpctech.com


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I want pics when you are done.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet project and I love the size of that fan. Holy @$#% that thing is huge I love it. I really like the Dremel demonstration. I have that model although I like the hole saw idea better...just seems more efficient.

Jones


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hole saws do work better but are a pain to use. i use a rotozip so that i can create my own grill, etc


----------



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

alright ill post pics, but knowing me itll be a disaster lol. cheap case whatever.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

What aspect of using the hole saw would you say poses a problem? I can see if there was burning when the hole was made but I might just rectify that by covering the case door with some low adhesive tape to reduce friction. I can see that making a difference. Perhaps a different type of material in the hole saw might make a difference as well. It would be something to consider.

Jones


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

takes a very powerful drill to use a hole saw and you have a high chance of bending the material if you arent careful. also, if you are drilling through acrylic (as i was) it melts making it an even bigger pain. also, you cant make a grill right there the same way you can with a rotozip or dremel


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gotcha....I have a couple of drills....three to be exact. One Dewalt Hammer Drill....top RPM's are 2400 I believe in High speed fourth gear I think it is. I have one Rigid corded drill that's 2800 RPM's I use for My Pocket Hole Jig and an older drill that's corded as well and still runs at 2400 RPM's Perhaps they would work. I have intentionally selected a drill with a high rpm because the pocket holes require a powerful and quick drill. Also I would be going through the plastic side of my case which is not lexan but a cheap thin version in my Lian Li Case.

Jones


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

just use a bunch of short strokes instead of one longer one because it will melt and it will be a pain and might ruin the saw. also, make sure you use a saw meant for cutting metal because otherwise it will catch like none other


----------

